

Error messages are not for end users. And certainly don't belong on iPhone apps - edw519
http://www.intoyourheadpodcast.com/blogpressexperiment/?p=749

======
bayareaguy
_The only message the above popup should contain is “Can’t connect right now.
Sorry” Agree?_

No. Although this particular dialog is bad, the only time an application
should ever tell the user something that simple is if the code is smart enough
to know that there really is no corrective action the user can take. If that's
not the case then the application should offer to help the user identify the
root cause of the problem and tell them what appears different from the last
time things worked properly if possible. This is especially important if the
user is expected to do _any_ configuration.

